# Is there a better band than AC/DC?



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

If there is, I haven't seen it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J5SrhjNQ5g]AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]


AC/DC is the greatest fuckin' band that ever lived!

If you disagree, then prove it!


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2012)

many


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> many


Prove it, asshole!

BTW, nice dog.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2012)

Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 20, 2012)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2012)

Beatles


----------



## tjvh (Aug 20, 2012)

AC/DC is a great band, but there are many great bands... Who is the best to me depends on exactly what mood I am in at any given moment. It's personal preference.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Red hot chili peppers


I saw the Chili Peppers at the LA Sports Arena.

Nirvana was their opening act.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I saw them as an opening for one of the Deep Purple variations after Blackmore left, but I can't be certain


----------



## Si modo (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RukUetw0hAM]AC/DC - Thunderstruck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

tjvh said:


> AC/DC is a great band, but there are many great bands... Who is the best to me depends on exactly what mood I am in at any given moment. It's personal preference.


With that being the case, when are you in the mood for this band?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfJpCDM3UdQ]Gangsta Shop Quartet Skit from Mad TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2012)

They're not my all time favorite band but objectively speaking, they're definitely as good as any band can be.

Among the best there has ever been live.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I think I saw them as an opening for one of the Deep Purple variations after Blackmore left, but I can't be certain


Deep Purple was the very first concert I ever saw at the Long Beach Auditorium in 1974 on their Burn tour.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Red hot chili peppers
> ...



way cool


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvZTg8RhCs]Los Lonely Boys-My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw them as an opening for one of the Deep Purple variations after Blackmore left, but I can't be certain
> ...



Blackmore finally admitted that the reason he hired Coverdale was because he looked like Robert Plant.

I'm glad he left and started to work with Ronnie Dio.

Also, AC/DC rocked the night I saw them (whenever it was) 

You should know that when Blackmore toured in 75 and appeared at the Beacon Theater, we booed the opening act off stage and into retirement


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXm6XCPGrl0&feature=related]Tommy & Phil Emmanuel - ACDC Medley Riff raff Let there be rock - YouTube[/ame]

Just 2 guys on guitars and a drum for part.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > AC/DC is a great band, but there are many great bands... Who is the best to me depends on exactly what mood I am in at any given moment. It's personal preference.
> ...



I *don't* know who that is...The fact that you *do* speaks volumes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> They're not my all time favorite band but objectively speaking, they're definitely as good as any band can be.
> 
> Among the best there has ever been live.


I've never seen them live and to this day, it haunts me.


BTW, these are the bands I've seen live:

*Deep Purple (once)
Blackmore's Rainbow (twice)
Eagles (once)
Black Sabbath (twice)
Emerson, Lake and Palmer (once)
Yes (twice)
Jethro Tull (four times)'
The Who (five times - once with Keith Moon)
Eric Clapton (six times)
Santana (twice)
Marshall Tucker Band (once)
Charlie Daniel's Band (once)
Allman Brothers (twice)
Jeff Beck (once - best guitarist I ever saw live)
Led Zepellin (twice - loudest band I ever saw)
Chicago (once - with Terry Kath)
Alvin Lee (twice - got busted for coke at the second concert)
Chili Peppers (once - Nirvana was the opening act)
Sheena Easton (once - it was her idea)
Olivia Newton John (once - shut up, I was trying to get laid)
Bob Dylan (once)
Rolling Stones (once)
Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker (once - no Eric)
Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band (five times)​*
I had a friend who saw the Beatles at the Hollywood Bowl.
I had another friend who was at the Monterey Pop Festival.

But I've never seen AC/DC live (my greatest bummer)


----------



## Douger (Aug 20, 2012)

Fucking Aussies and Brits. Lets roll out some murkin talent !
100 % murka ! Hey. Don't bitch at me. You assholes made him popular.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0]Tiny Tim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

I swear to God, if any one of you mother-fuckers say Morrisey, take your life, you fuckin' loser!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

The  only other band that I think could get close to AC/DC's stage presence, is this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg]Guns N&#39; Roses - Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8fZeaUHsjw]AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie - YouTube


Absolutely monster!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

Douger said:


> Fucking Aussies and Brits. Lets roll out some murkin talent !
> 100 % murka ! Hey. Don't bitch at me. You assholes made him popular.
> Tiny Tim - YouTube


I wonder he re-strung his guitar like Hendrix?


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > They're not my all time favorite band but objectively speaking, they're definitely as good as any band can be.
> ...



You need to get off your ass and add Rush to this list.  Clockwork Angels tour kicks off in about 3 weeks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2012)

I turned down every chance I had to see Frank Zappa.

Oh no I don't believe it.

If there's someone you like, go see them!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QVWQTDoMr4]Zac Brown Band[/ame]

God bless you and the Zac Brown Band always!!!   

Holly


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope the OP is kidding.
AC/DC was great at the beginning...but then something happened....every album after Highway to Hell sounded like a song from Highway to Hell.
They are a "one-tune" band...everything sounds the same.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a VERY short list of bands better than AC/DC

Led Zepplin
Aerosmith (pre-80's)
Rolling Stones
Rush
Pink Floyd
Queen
man..on and on and on and on...if I made a personal list of the top 25 bands...I doubt AC/DC would be on that list....maybe in the top 50.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube
> 
> ...



AC/DC is one of the all-time greats. There are a few that I would put at the top and not really be able to determine who's better:

(not in any particular order)The Who, AC/DC, Van Halen, Led Zepplin, Green Day.

That said, Shoot to Thrill is the greatest Rock and Roll song ever written or played.

The Beatles??? The Beatles don't even deserve to be mentioned in the same thread as AC/DC.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > If there is, I haven't seen it.
> ...



Holy.......anyone who would put Green day in the same line-up as Led Zepplin...holy shit man...


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there a better band than AC/DC?

Hundreds, perhaps thousands. A few that come to mind? The Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Byrds, The Band...


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > If there is, I haven't seen it.
> ...


The Beatles??? The Beatles don't even deserve to be mentioned in the same thread as AC/DC.

Amen!  The beatles were wussies.

Green Day?  Have to check em out.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 20, 2012)

"If you disagree, then prove it!"

How can it be proven that one believes something?


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2012)

@ Green Day!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> @ Green Day!


Fuck Green Day!

They're too short to be good.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> "If you disagree, then prove it!"
> 
> How can it be proven that one believes something?


I didn't say I'd be easy!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> The Beatles??? The Beatles don't even deserve to be mentioned in the same thread as AC/DC.
> 
> Amen!  The beatles were wussies.
> 
> Green Day?  Have to check em out.


You obviously were not watching the Ed Sullivan Show in 1964 when, in less than 1 hour, the entire world had changed.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 20, 2012)

They were in my top 5 back in HS.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Is there a better band than AC/DC?
> 
> Hundreds, perhaps thousands. A few that come to mind? The Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Byrds, The Band...


You should be nuked!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

Sherry said:


> They were in my top 5 back in HS.


I would've thought you'd be more into DEE-LITE?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Holy.......anyone who would put Green day in the same line-up as Led Zepplin...holy shit man...


Tell me about it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

PredFan said:


> That said, Shoot to Thrill is the greatest Rock and Roll song ever written or played.


And I thought you would've picked this song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-fIn2QZgg]acdc-big balls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > They were in my top 5 back in HS.
> ...



I graduated in '87.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> You need to get off your ass and add Rush to this list.  Clockwork Angels tour kicks off in about 3 weeks.


I hate Rush!

And no, Getty Lee is not the best bass player...

...neither is Lemme (sorry Motorhead fans)!

Best bass players of all time are (and in this order):


Jack Bruce
John Entwhistle
That 6'-5" guy from Yes


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Musical retard.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC is the greatest fuckin' band that ever lived!
> 
> If you disagree, then prove it!



Right or wrong they certainly have some of the most insane(in a good way) fans. 

I was playing in St Louis one night, we had just finished a set with an AC/DC tune and I go up to the bar for a drink. There's a whole group of big ass bikers up there and they buy me a drink and start going on about how we nailed the AC/DC tune. 
Turns out these guys are all Aussies and in the course of our conversation I disclosed the fact that I had thought AC/DC was from England. 

Long story short, I had to do some creative bullshitting to keep from being pummeled in that place. Fortunately by the end of the night all had been forgiven and the Jack flowed freely all night. 

KRRRRRAZY FANATICAL!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

IGetItAlready said:


> Right or wrong they certainly have some of the most insane(in a good way) fans.
> 
> I was playing in St Louis one night, we had just finished a set with an AC/DC tune and I go up to the bar for a drink. There's a whole group of big ass bikers up there and they buy me a drink and start going on about how we nailed the AC/DC tune.
> Turns out these guys are all Aussies and in the course of our conversation I disclosed the fact that I had thought AC/DC was from England.
> ...


You're lucky you didn't say they were from New Zealand!  You might not have been able to talk your way out of that one.

I used to live with a Kiwi.  I asked him how they got along with Aussies.  First off, he called them "Auckers".  And second, he said, _"we get along with them about as well as Northern and Southern Californian's, only we don't steal their water"._


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> ^ Musical retard.


Say what?

Who are you in to?  Chuck Magione?  Zamfir and his pan flute?


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Musical retard.
> ...





I only said it because you hate Rush. 

That shit cuts me deep.


----------



## Indofred (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > @ Green Day!
> ...



I believe the correct term is, "They're shit". 

Want mister's music?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr3WKl-1jNM]Rock 'N' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

And he's even wearing a Yorkshire flat cap. That man is so cool, you could paint him white and keep beer in him.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

Rush does suck...  but there are a lot of bands better than AC/DC.

Hell, if it weren't for a handful of singles and the album Back in Black...


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Musical retard.


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> Rush does suck...  but there are a lot of bands better than AC/DC.
> 
> Hell, if it weren't for a handful of singles and the album Back in Black...



^mad Stryper fan... (consider the source).


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube
> 
> ...



They were a great rock band from the later '60's, they are hard to beat, but, their is Pink Floyd and Led Zeplin, I want to let you know that I have a hard time between AC/DC and Ozzie even after Black Sabbath


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 20, 2012)

*Is there a better band than AC/DC? 
*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADWG6EXrbcE&feature=relmfu]She&#39;s Tight - Cheap Trick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw Cheap trick in 1980 they sucked.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, Pink Floyd to start. Queen. And many others


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 20, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Yes, Pink Floyd to start. Queen. And many others



You lost me at Queen but Floyd is hard to top.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 20, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I saw Cheap trick in 1980 they sucked.



That wouldn't surprise me. They strike me as a band that does mega quantities of booze -n- drugs.  Never seen em live.  I just really like "she's tight".  

I bet they would be fun to party with...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> ^ Musical retard.



*yawn*


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

IGetItAlready said:


> You lost me at Queen but Floyd is hard to top.


Awe man, that reminds me, I forgot Pink Floyd on my list of bands I seen live.  I saw them twice at the LA Sports Arena.  The first concert was their Animals tour.  It was pretty good (once I got inside, more on that later), they did Animals the first half of the concert and did Dark Side the second half.  I loved it!

The second concert was their Wall tour.  I took acid that night and halfway there, my friend forgot his ticket.  We had to go all the way back to his apartment and get it.  I fuckin' hated driving on acid, but we had to do it.  We got to the Sports Arena just as they were starting.

As far as the first time I saw them, it made the front page of the LA Times the next day.  Because they busted 470 people for everything you could think of. My friends girlfriend even got a ticket for jaywalking.  She only went halfway, then came back.  But this asshole motorcycle cop comes roaring down the sidewalk and stopped us.  Pink Floyd was so mad at what Daryl Gates did, that they swore they'd never play in LA again.  But that ended with the Wall tour 4 years later.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Rush does suck...  but there are a lot of bands better than AC/DC.
> ...



I couldn't name a stryper song.  Don't be mad at me because your shitty favorite band hasn't seen success since the early 80s.  Consider the source, indeed.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

I checked out Green Day.  sucky.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw]Devo "Whip It" - YouTube[/ame]


could not resist.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I only said it because you hate Rush.
> 
> That shit cuts me deep.


Sorry, my bad.

But I've always hated Rush.  A lot of it because Getty Lee sounds like a woman when he sings.  I like more Dio in my rock singers (with Ian Gillan being my favorite).


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Devo "Whip It" - YouTube
> 
> 
> could not resist.


That used to drive me nuts!

It came out during the time my girlfriend had a gay friend name Bobby.  She used to play that shit all time.  That and the Motels.


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



yeah, no success at all, unless you count the 3rd most consecutive gold/platinum albums by any band ever, behind the Beatles and the Stones.

If only they could sell out Christian rock concerts like Slayer.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Cheap trick in 1980 they sucked.
> ...


Them and Motley Crew.

But if I had to pick one person in rock history to party with, it would be Keith Moon.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> yeah, no success at all, unless you count the 3rd most consecutive gold/platinum albums by any band ever, behind the Beatles and the Stones.
> 
> If only they could sell out Christian rock concerts like Slayer.


I thought Pantera was Christian rock?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



UMMMmmm...??  Dunno...??  After I saw him in "Tommy" I'd be afraid to get too high and pass out.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Devo "Whip It" - YouTube
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08]Macho Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Macho Man - YouTube


Well, I guess I should be thankful you didn't choose YMCA.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Macho Man - YouTube
> ...



I wanted to give some of the right wing closet gays a thrill


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Maybe you need to put your bifocals on if you want to retort, gravy train.  Besides a handful of radio tracks during an age of record albums hinging on the oh so ostentatious "progressive" rock Rush may have sold records (which even shitty bands have managed to do) back in the 70s and early 80s but they haven't done shit since.  And, to be honest, haven't really had much of an impact on music other than paving the way for audio crap bands like Dream Theatre.

Your fanboy hardon is noted and, summarily, disregarded.   But please, keep tossing out 80s bands as if your skullet sill rocks, ROCKS!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> Maybe you need to put your bifocals on if you want to retort, gravy train.  Besides a handful of radio tracks during an age of record albums hinging on the oh so ostentatious "progressive" rock Rush may have sold records (which even shitty bands have managed to do) back in the 70s and early 80s but they haven't done shit since.  And, to be honest, haven't really had much of an impact on music other than paving the way for audio crap bands like Dream Theatre.
> 
> Your fanboy hardon is noted and, summarily, disregarded.   But please, keep tossing out 80s bands as if your skullet sill rocks, ROCKS!


Compared to the 60's, the 70's and 80's were pretty lean, rock-wise.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 20, 2012)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Rush does suck...  but there are a lot of bands better than AC/DC.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55iADHOMNvs]Stryper - Soldiers Under Command - YouTube[/ame]

Used to play the shit out of that opening riff. 
Nailing all those pinch harmonics makes you sound like a guitar god...even if you're not.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Musical retard.
> ...



Were you always so unfunny? I had a different image of you.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



The humor I offered your reply is directly correlated to the depth of your musical observation.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

Did a prog rocker run over your dog or something?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 20, 2012)

nope, it's an honest observation.  Here, i'll go ahead and bold the album and year after which the world stopped giving a shit about the band Rush.  

Rush (1974)
Fly by Night (1975)
Caress of Steel (1975)
2112 (1976)
A Farewell to Kings (1977)
Hemispheres (1978)
Permanent Waves (1980)
*Moving Pictures (1981)*
Signals (1982)
Grace Under Pressure (1984)
Power Windows (1985)
Hold Your Fire (1987)
Presto (1989)
Roll the Bones (1991)
Counterparts (1993)
Test for Echo (1996)
Vapor Trails (2002)
Feedback (EP) (2004)
Snakes & Arrows (2007)
Clockwork Angels (2012)


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 20, 2012)

Shogun said:


> nope, it's an honest observation.  Here, i'll go ahead and bold the album and year after which the world stopped giving a shit about the band Rush.
> 
> Rush (1974)
> Fly by Night (1975)
> ...



I started losing interest with Presto but Hold Your Fire and everything prior was AWESOME!!!


----------



## manifold (Aug 21, 2012)

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Google 'Clockwork Angels' and maybe you won't look like such an ignoramus.

Maybe


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 21, 2012)

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Made it 2:21 into "Clockwork angels"  headache started.  Had to break it off.


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2012)

Shogun said:


> nope, it's an honest observation.  Here, i'll go ahead and bold the album and year after which the world stopped giving a shit about the band Rush.
> 
> Rush (1974)
> Fly by Night (1975)
> ...



All the albums up to Test for Echo (1996) were either Gold or Platinum in the US.  Apparently, Snakes & Arrows went to #3 on US charts, though I'm not sure how they get that.

Rush discography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyways, Rush is awesome.

[youtube]rYkUre8FWIQ[/youtube]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

Shogun said:


> nope, it's an honest observation.  Here, i'll go ahead and bold the album and year after which the world stopped giving a shit about the band Rush.
> 
> Rush (1974)
> Fly by Night (1975)
> ...



Your right.
I thought Rush was great when I was young...right up there with Boston, Floyd, Aerosmith etc....but by mid-80's they lost me.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 21, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Green Day is punk rock, which is not the same as the classic rock so I realize they would seem to not belong, but they do. They rock and they rock hard.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a better band than AC/DC?
> ...



For being correct? AC DC were second rate, would put them in with U2 and REM, maybe.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 21, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?


----------



## manifold (Aug 21, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I could say it about several, and just like your claim it would be rife with hyperbole.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?



Oh for Pete's sake...there should be some kind of cattle prod to snap people out of their delusions concerning the Beatles. 
It goes without saying the Beatles were a HUUUUUGE success and influence in the mid-60's.
However they were of course short-lived. By the late 60's they were only having minor hits and waning record sales. And of course they broke up soon after.
Other bands have had way-way-waaaaay better success than the Beatles when considering longevity and continued success in future albums.
What the Beatles really were - were the most successful commercialized flash in a pan band in world history. All of their success happened within just a few years when they were the only game in town.


----------



## manifold (Aug 21, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?
> ...



Even going all in, he still outbids you on hyperbole.

But cool rant tho!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

manifold said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Well hell...you know "fight fire with fire"...


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 21, 2012)

Shogun said:


> nope, it's an honest observation.  Here, i'll go ahead and bold the album and year after which the world stopped giving a shit about the band Rush.
> 
> Rush (1974)
> Fly by Night (1975)
> ...



So you don't care about Rush, big whoop. 

So a good portion of the world also doesn't care about Rush, fair enough, but have you considered that a good portion of the world is also retarded?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 21, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh for Pete's sake...there should be some kind of cattle prod to snap people out of their delusions concerning the Beatles.
> It goes without saying the Beatles were a HUUUUUGE success and influence in the mid-60's.
> However they were of course short-lived. By the late 60's they were only having minor hits and waning record sales. And of course they broke up soon after.
> Other bands have had way-way-waaaaay better success than the Beatles when considering longevity and continued success in future albums.
> What the Beatles really were - were the most successful commercialized flash in a pan band in world history. All of their success happened within just a few years when they were the only game in town.


Flash in the pan?  You are way off regarding the Beatles.  I don't know how old you are, but anyone old enough to have been watching the Ed Sullivan Show in 1964, knows the impact the Beatles had not just in music, but to the world in general.  

Seeing them for the first time has the equivelent impact of a boxer standing in the ring and expecting a third rate club fighter, but getting Mike Tyson instead.  You don't know what he's like, but he looks different than the other fighters, then the bell rings and you get your bell rung.  Afterwards, you go, "WTF was that!"  That's how the Beatles it America.

By the time of the Ed Sullivan Show, people were getting a little sick of "my little duece coop" and Neil Sedaca.  The initial impact of rock 'n roll (Elvis, Little Richard, Jerry Lee Lewis, Chuck Berry, etc.) had lost it's luster.  The Beatles came in out of left field (unless you lived in Hamburg) and changed the face of music.  They were so different than any other group at that time (in America at least), that they inspired a whole generation of musician's and songwriters that is still going on to this day.

Anyone who lived from '64 - '70 and experienced the Beatles as they were happening, wouldn't be saying the shit you said.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for Pete's sake...there should be some kind of cattle prod to snap people out of their delusions concerning the Beatles.
> ...



In that time period - yes. Your right - I shouldn't say "flash in a pan" - more like...inferno in a pan. What Beatle maniacs forget:
The Beatles only lasted about 5 years.
In that 5 year period they we're  G I A N T S...but by 1970 their record sales were nosediving and they broke up. That is what I mean by flash in a pan - they couldn't sustain it. The Beatles didn't change the world for Pete's sake - western culture was ALREADY changing rapidly - the Beatles was _a part_ of an ongoing culture revolution, but they were neither the catalyst or the engine of it...just like Joplin, Hendrix, Stones etc. were a part of it.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 21, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I have to argue with a band's longevity being the only determining factor on their impact. 

Just look at the Stones, they pretty much suck a big one. 

Or even AC/DC....oh snap.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



I didn't say it was "the only" determiner...but it certainly is one of them - especially when what ended their run was a series of spectacular bad decisions by McCartney and Lennon.
The Beatles were 4 guys with different music styles, and VERY different personalities. McCartney was mainstream kind of guy who wanted to make pop songs about love and flowers and little Billy and Susie...Lennon was a dreamer/activist and wanted songs to be about something important...in between acting like an idiot to gain publicity.....like having interviews while naked in bed with Yoko. 
Then there was George Harrison who is arguably the most talented of them all...certainly the musician of the group...who was stupidly placed in chains by the ego of McCartney and Lennon who thought they were the Beatles and George and Ringo were along for the ride.


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2012)

I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.


----------



## manifold (Aug 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.



Green Day makes do with two.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.


When asked by Howard Stern how he felt about critics saying that AC/DC has put out the same album for the last 5 or 10 years Brian Johnson replied; "Well I'd say it's more like the last 20 or 30 years!" 

Don't know if this was posted already:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjBqZfXgvXg]AC/DC-Back in Black(Funk Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 21, 2012)

Kiss
ZZ Top
Genesis
Dire Straits
Bon Jovi  (twice &#8211; got paid in both times - wouldn't pay to see 'em myself)
George Thorogood (twice &#8217;86-&#8217;89)
Neil Young 
Bruce Springsteen
ACDC
Bob Dylan
Tom Petty
UB40
Eric Clapton
David Bowie
Rolling Stones
U2 (twice &#8211; &#8216;84 and &#8216;90)
Eagles


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.



As Angus Young once said (and I'm paraphrasing) "Bo Diddley only ever played three cords, but man, it was how he played them that mattered"...


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 21, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> In that time period - yes. Your right - I shouldn't say "flash in a pan" - more like...inferno in a pan. What Beatle maniacs forget:
> The Beatles only lasted about 5 years.
> In that 5 year period they we're  G I A N T S...but by 1970 their record sales were nosediving and they broke up. That is what I mean by flash in a pan - they couldn't sustain it. The Beatles didn't change the world for Pete's sake - western culture was ALREADY changing rapidly - the Beatles was _a part_ of an ongoing culture revolution, but they were neither the catalyst or the engine of it...just like Joplin, Hendrix, Stones etc. were a part of it.


You think so?

_*Before the Beatles:* The rock world was dominated by solo artists with professional songwriters from the US.
*After the Beatles:* This changed to rock "groups" from the UK with "self-penned" songs.

*Before the Beatles:* record albums were of secondary consideration to singles ("45s") in mass marketing. Albums contained largely "filler" material (unexceptional songs) along with one or two hits.
*After the Beatles:*They (The Beatles) made albums more important by rarely incorporating singles on them.

*Before the Beatles:* There were no music videos.
*After the Beatles:* There was MTV.

*Before the Beatles:* There were no large, outdoor, concert stadium shows until their concert at Shea Stadium in '65.
*After the Beatles:* We got the Monterey Pop Festival and Woodstock, to name a few.

*Before the Beatles:* Everybody was using "butch wax" and combing their hair straight back with the James Dean look.
*After the Beatles:* We have the "mop top" and the start of everyone growing their hair out. 

*Before the Beatles:* Everybody was wearing leather trousers, plaid shirts, and slacks in basic black, white and grey colors.
*After the Beatles:* You had the  the Mod youth cult and their Edwardian collarless suits, which later gave way to the psychedelic era. 

*Before the Beatles:* Drugs were a forbidden, taboo subject people wouldn't talk about in mixed company.
*After the Beatles:* Drugs became a recreational activity embraced by the masses._​
And if none of that convinces you, just think about this, The Beatles are covered more  by other artists (in all forms of media), than any other group (or songwriters) in music history.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 22, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?
> ...



The Beatles influenced how people dressed, how people thought, and were about the best known people in the world.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 22, 2012)

Toro said:


> I liked ACDC but its OK to have more than three chords in a song.



Leonard Cohen says that it is ridiculous when people say that he only knows three chords when he actually knows five. LOL.


----------



## manifold (Aug 22, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> The Beatles influenced how people dressed, how people thought, and were about the best known people in the world.



More popular than Jesus Christ even.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ No one is over the Lord.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 22, 2012)

Allow me to put this Beatle thing in perspective...


There are basically 3 major milestones (or turning events) in rock history that hit the music scene like a freight train and got everybody's attention.  Events you couldn't help but notice, even if you tried.  And they were:

*The first big event*
Elvis Presley: *The first white guy who sang like a black soul singer.*

Before Elvis, this is what people were listening to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5fsqYctXgM]Bill Haley - Rock Around The Clock (1956) - YouTube[/ame]

...which, even though it started the whole rock ball rolling, was a pretty bubble gum, warm and fuzzy, high school tune.

So you're used to hearing that on the radio, then all of sudden, one day, coming out of left field, you hear this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PotB76gi2_4]Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel - YouTube[/ame]

...but just 6 years later, that had run it's coarse.  


*The second big event*
The Beatles: *Who started the British invasion.*

Just like Elvis before, this was the No.1 song for 5 weeks in 1963...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DW8ecqu0Iw]Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs - Sugar Shack - YouTube[/ame]

...the song is so sock-hoppish, it's almost like a cartoon.  And that, along with Blue Velvet (Bobbie Vinton) and Dominique (the Singing Nun), were the top 10 songs being played on the radio. Then, all of sudden one day, coming out of left field, you hear this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbws62m9zCk]The Beatles - Twist and Shout [New Stereo Mix Exp] [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

...and once again, music changed its direction.


*The third biggest event*
Hendrix: *The first black guy who appealed to white women.*

Just like the Beatles before, people were a little tired of wanting to _*hold your hand*_ and what followed, just like the others, came right out of left field like a freight train...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3JspdA-sRM]Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze (Live) HDV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 22, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ *No one is over the Lord*.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Ants are over "the lord".

They exist.."the lord"...not so much.


----------



## manifold (Aug 22, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ *No one is over the Lord*.
> ...



If ants ever organized globally, we wouldn't last a day.


----------



## Toro (Aug 22, 2012)

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



"I'm not afraid of insects taking over the world, and you know why? It would take about a million ants just to aim a gun at me, let alone fire it. And you know what I'm doing while they're aiming it at me? I just sort of slip off to the side, and then suddenly run up and kick the gun out of their hands." - Jack Handey, _Deep Thoughts_


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 22, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ *No one is over the Lord*.
> ...


I pray that you meet the Lord some day soon.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## manifold (Aug 22, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I pray that you meet the Lord some day soon.



^The polite way to say I wish you would fuck off and die.

I wonder if that makes it less threatening to jillian and Ravi?


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 22, 2012)

manifold said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I pray that you meet the Lord some day soon.
> ...


I have never once said that a person has to die in order to meet the Lord.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Another thing that I have never once said to anyone online are swear words.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



For a short period of time.
Look, the Beatles was a giant rock band - no denying. But they are not the God-Like other-worldly creatures like the Beatle maniacs make them out to be. They had the best run of any band still today - BUT - it was a short run. McCartney and Lennon believed they could manage themselves and did a catastrophic job with multiple bad decisions like making a rule that George Harrison could write no more than 2 songs on an album...so Harrison took his songs and went out on his own and of course did very well.
There are plenty of other bands that had huge influence on music and culture - like the Stones, Joplin, The Who, Zepplin


----------



## manifold (Aug 22, 2012)

Let's not lose sight of the fundamental hyperbole permeating every corner of the original Beatles claim:  Influencing the course of rock music, no matter to what degree, still hardly qualifies as "changing the world".

Get a fucking grip people.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 22, 2012)

manifold said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I pray that you meet the Lord some day soon.
> ...


Right here is a good example of how you don't have to die to meet the Lord.   

I reckon I was doing close to 80 when I felt the tire slip out from under me.
And I never set out lookin' for Jesus, so I guess Jesus come lookin' for me.
And He found me upside down in a ditch with smoke and gas in my eyes.
And He said, "Son, you came here to live. You didn't come here to die." 

-"I Came Here To Live" from country singer Trace Adkins

God bless you and Trace always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube
> 
> ...



as long as they were with Bon Scott they were at least one of the best Hard Rock Bands ever.....the new guy....eh....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I hope the OP is kidding.
> AC/DC was great at the beginning...but then something happened....every album after Highway to Hell sounded like a song from Highway to Hell.
> They are a "one-tune" band...everything sounds the same.



what happened was Bon Scott dying....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Just a VERY short list of bands better than AC/DC
> 
> Led Zepplin
> Aerosmith (pre-80's)
> ...



i saw Queen around 76 at the LA Sports Arena....glad i did....Thin Lizzy opened for them.....rocked the fucking place down and got called back for 2 encores.....not bad for an opening act....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

PredFan said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > If there is, I haven't seen it.
> ...



about a billion people would say the same thing about mentioning AC/DC in the same thread as the Beatles....its all what you like....aint it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles??? The Beatles don't even deserve to be mentioned in the same thread as AC/DC.
> ...



yep......especially Rock n Roll.....when AC/DC showed up.....i dont think anything changed.....just sayin....but hey i liked AC/DC up until 1980.....then.....just another band....IMO.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> IGetItAlready said:
> 
> 
> > You lost me at Queen but Floyd is hard to top.
> ...


hey i seen Floyd at the Sports Arena on their Dark Side tour.....did the whole LP with a 4 channel set up.....Excellent.....even though Chief Davis had everyone frisked before going in.....the fucking place was reeking in Pot 10 minutes in.....what a night....


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 23, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Red hot chili peppers



Only a fool women limestone a band that seems to hate women


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?
> ...



you mean minor hits like Sgt Pepper,the White Album And Abby Road.....like that?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles changed the world, what other bands can you say that about?
> ...



only game in town?......are you serious?.....if you dont mind me asking....how old are you?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for Pete's sake...there should be some kind of cattle prod to snap people out of their delusions concerning the Beatles.
> ...



i have to agree ...to say they were the only game in town is what i was laughing at....


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 23, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > IGetItAlready said:
> ...



I was stoopid. Could have seen them once in Sacramento and once in San Diego but blew off both shows thinking, "I'll catch 'em next time"...young and dumb. 
This is as close as I've ever come to being there...Mind blowing even on youtube and after all these years. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EVGpn0GcVI]Pink Floyd - Pulse Live (full concert HQ) 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2012)

Someone in this thread made claim earlier that* "Shoot the Thrill" *was the greatest rock song ever made.  After doing a lot thinking on this assertion, I am un-able to come up with a better argument.  I think the guy might just be right.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD8sxIjVuc]AC/DC Shoot to Thrill (with Iron Man 2 footage!) - YouTube[/ame]


I've only been able to come up with 3 songs that would even be in contention:

Fire Woman - The Cult
Sweet Child of Mine - Guns and Roses
Fight for the right to party - Beastie Boys
And if any of you are wondering why I didn't include "that song" off of Who's Next, or the one off Made in Japan, or the one off Led Zepellin III, it's because I'm sick of those albums.  I've played them so many times, I don't think I ever want to here those songs again.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Someone in this thread made claim earlier that* "Shoot the Thrill" *was the greatest rock song ever made.  After doing a lot thinking on this assertion, I am un-able to come up with a better argument.  I think the guy might just be right.
> 
> 
> AC/DC Shoot to Thrill (with Iron Man 2 footage!) - YouTube
> ...



does not mean they are not still great songs though.......UFO Live were pretty dam good too....


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> does not mean they are not still great songs though.......UFO Live were pretty dam good too....


I"m sick of that song to.  

What was it?  "Misty green and blue"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2012)

When I first heard this song, I thought it was AC/DC!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27TgCRkTdZ8&feature=related]Rhino Bucket - She&#39;s A Screamer.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> When I first heard this song, I thought it was AC/DC!
> 
> Rhino Bucket - She's A Screamer.mp4 - YouTube



Bon Scott Lives!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > does not mean they are not still great songs though.......UFO Live were pretty dam good too....
> ...



no it was "Love To Love".....but UFO live was pretty dam good.....Michael Schenker was a pretty dam good Guitarist....


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2012)

IGetItAlready said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > When I first heard this song, I thought it was AC/DC!
> ...


Would that be a "legitimate", or "illegitimate" Bon?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's another good one from RhinoBucket...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MC_RChl7rk&feature=related]Rhino Bucket - Hey There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Here's another good one from RhinoBucket...
> 
> 
> Rhino Bucket - Hey There - YouTube



Damn! These guys should bill themselves as a tribute band and then just play originals. 
Who would know?


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2012)

IGetItAlready said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good one from RhinoBucket...
> ...


My ex and her brother went and saw them at a club in the OC and in between sets, her brother tells them, _*"You guys are pretty good! And I don't think you sound anything like AC/DC!"*_

He told me later, _*"At that point, they all turned their heads and gave me this 'fuck you' look!"*_


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube
> 
> ...



I can't disagree or disprove it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > If there is, I haven't seen it.
> ...



we are talking about the 70's and 80's after Gin......can you handle it?.....


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 24, 2012)

I woulndnt know AC?DC  if ipassedthem on thr street.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 24, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> I woulndnt know AC?DC  if ipassedthem on thr street.


Well, if you happen to pass a grown man who dresses like Little Lord Fountleroy, you've passed AC/DC.


----------



## Toro (Aug 24, 2012)

A 60 year-old man bouncing around in a school boy's uniform looks a little weird.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 24, 2012)

Frankly to be going on about AC/DC at this point is a bit much dude.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2012)

Toro said:


> A 60 year-old man bouncing around in a school boy's uniform looks a little weird.



kinda like Jagger, a 69 year old prancing around in his Mid-riff....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Frankly to be going on about AC/DC at this point is a bit much dude.



why has the thread title changed?.....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> AC/DC Shot Down in Flames - YouTube
> 
> ...



Pink Floyd.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Pink Floyd.


You're from Australia and you choose Pink Floyd over AC/DC?

That's like _Christian's against Christ_, or _Jews for Jesus_.


----------



## idb (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
AC/DC is one of the five greatest bands in the world.
I can't separate them from;
The Rolling Stones
Radiohead
Foo Fighters
Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 25, 2012)

idb said:


> I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> AC/DC is one of the five greatest bands in the world.
> I can't separate them from;
> The Rolling Stones
> ...


Thank God you're not one of those REO Speedwagon freaks!


----------



## Indofred (Aug 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> ...



This should read, "Thank Allah you're not one of those REO Speedwagon freaks!"


----------



## idb (Aug 25, 2012)

Indofred said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I thank all of the gods for AC/DC!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 26, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pink Floyd.
> ...



How about Bon Jovi, or Europe? Or maybe...Guns n Roses? I like Acca Dacca, but I like Pink Floyd better. Just sayin'...


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 26, 2012)

idb said:


> I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> AC/DC is one of the five greatest bands in the world.
> I can't separate them from;
> The Rolling Stones
> ...



Radiohead gave me a fucking headache live.


----------



## idb (Aug 26, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> ...



Im going to see them in November, I'm as excited as a schoolgirl about it.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 26, 2012)

idb said:


> I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> AC/DC is one of the five greatest bands in the world.
> I can't separate them from;
> The Rolling Stones
> ...



Holy shit.


----------



## manifold (Aug 26, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to read the rest of this thread.
> ...



And then some!


----------



## idb (Aug 26, 2012)

manifold said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That started a discussion (of sorts)!


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 27, 2012)

idb said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That makes sense.


----------



## busybee1980 (Aug 29, 2012)

No. 'Nuff said


----------



## sealybobo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]7J5SrhjNQ5g[/MEDIA] Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...


Blood, sweat & tears

Fleet wood mac


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Blood, sweat & tears


And when I die, do you think that's what I'll be listening to?



sealybobo said:


> Fleet wood mac


Which version?


Peter Green
Bob Welch
Lindsey and Stevie


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Noomi said:


> How about Bon Jovi, or Europe? Or maybe...Guns n Roses? I like Acca Dacca, but I like Pink Floyd better. Just sayin'...


I saw Pink Floyd in concert twice.  Both at the LA Sports Arena.  The first one they played Dark Side of the Moon.  The second one, they did the Wall.  I liked Dark Side more.


----------



## sealybobo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blood, sweat & tears
> ...


They’re going to be doing a tribute to blood sweat and tears. I haven’t heard their stuff in years but I like it. 

Stevie is number one but I like it when the other band members sing here and there


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> They’re going to be doing a tribute to blood sweat and tears. I haven’t heard their stuff in years but I like it.
> 
> Stevie is number one but I like it when the other band members sing here and there


I keep confusing Blood, Sweat and Tears with Rare Earth.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

There ain't nothing like an AC/DC concert!


----------



## sealybobo (May 26, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > They’re going to be doing a tribute to blood sweat and tears. I haven’t heard their stuff in years but I like it.
> ...


How about bone thugs and harmony?
Never mind. They’re just a 90s r&b group


----------



## Rambunctious (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 26, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


>


Although I liked Yessongs better.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blood, sweat & tears
> ...


peter green....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > How about Bon Jovi, or Europe? Or maybe...Guns n Roses? I like Acca Dacca, but I like Pink Floyd better. Just sayin'...
> ...


i did too billo,same place dark side tour.....as soon as the lights dimmed there must have a 100 joints being lit...lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 27, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> There ain't nothing like an AC/DC concert!


yea with bon scott.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2018)

Maroon 5


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 27, 2018)

PredFan said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Green Day is cocksucker rock.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2018)

OMG....I just read someone said Bon Jovi.....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 28, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> i did too billo,same place dark side tour.....as soon as the lights dimmed there must have a 100 joints being lit...lol


Did you ever see the Greatful Dead at Pauly Pavillion on New Years Eve?  I didn't have to bring weed, I got high by just breathing the air.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 28, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > i did too billo,same place dark side tour.....as soon as the lights dimmed there must have a 100 joints being lit...lol
> ...


wasnt a big dead fan....did see Cream though on their farewell tour at the Anaheim Conv Center late 68....Spirit opened....


----------



## eflatminor (May 28, 2018)

During the Bon Scott days, I might have agreed with you.  Once Brian Johnson took over, I must demure.  I just can't stand his voice.

Either way, I would argue Free was a much better band than AC/DC, Bon or Brian singing.  My proof is in the recordings.  I've listened to both and I choose Free as the best rock n roll band ever.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 28, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> wasnt a big dead fan....did see Cream though on their farewell tour at the Anaheim Conv Center late 68....Spirit opened....


Now I'm jealous.  I saw Clapton 5 times and Baker/Bruce once, but I never saw the Cream.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 28, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > wasnt a big dead fan....did see Cream though on their farewell tour at the Anaheim Conv Center late 68....Spirit opened....
> ...


that was my first concert.....great 8 dollar tickets....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 28, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> that was my first concert.....great 8 dollar tickets....


I saw Led Zeppelin at the Long Beach Auditorium for $6 in 1976.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 28, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > that was my first concert.....great 8 dollar tickets....
> ...


i had a chance to see hendrix,jefferson airplane,the doors and another band at the Anaheim CC for 10 bucks.....went to a party instead....i went to parties instead of some good concerts quit a few times back then....if i had to do it over i would have went to the concerts....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 28, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> i had a chance to see hendrix,jefferson airplane,the doors and another band at the Anaheim CC for 10 bucks.....went to a party instead....i went to parties instead of some good concerts quit a few times back then....if i had to do it over i would have went to the concerts....


I know just how you feel; I had a buddy who was at Monterey Pop in '67.


----------



## abrere (May 28, 2018)

many. Seger, The boss, Petty (until his death) Rod Stewart.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 29, 2018)

eflatminor said:


> During the Bon Scott days, I might have agreed with you.  Once Brian Johnson took over, I must demure.  I just can't stand his voice.
> 
> Either way, I would argue Free was a much better band than AC/DC, Bon or Brian singing.  My proof is in the recordings.  I've listened to both and I choose Free as the best rock n roll band ever.


Free?.....the best ever?...to each their own.....


----------



## Pop23 (May 29, 2018)

Beatles, Stones, Beach Boys, Chicago, Journey, Eagles and about a dozen more. 

I’d put them in the top 25

And in the History of Rock n Roll, being in the top 25 is an incredible honor. 

Got a kick out of the ticket prices quoted earlier. Yeah, I remember those days!


----------



## manifold (May 31, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > During the Bon Scott days, I might have agreed with you.  Once Brian Johnson took over, I must demure.  I just can't stand his voice.
> ...



He really really really loves "All Right Now" so what can you say.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 31, 2018)

manifold said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


and "Fire and Water" and "Wishing Well"....


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 6, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]7J5SrhjNQ5g[/MEDIA] Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...



They certainly are a great band. When I was a kid I wore out their albums and had to steal new one's at Woolworth's.

AC/DC was very prominent in the soundtrack of my adolescence.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]7J5SrhjNQ5g[/MEDIA] Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...


I'm curious. What makes AC/DC the greatest band?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> I'm curious. What makes AC/DC the greatest band?


They are the all dude band! All they sing about is getting laid and partying.  They're love ballad is called, "Big Balls". And 90% of their songs are hits; half being rock anthems!


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> They are the all dude band! All they sing about is getting laid and partying.  They're love ballad is called, "Big Balls". And 90% of their songs are hits; half being rock anthems!


Well, ok if that’s what you’re into. 
I’m more into Van Halen for rock music. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Well, ok if that’s what you’re into.
> I’m more into Van Halen for rock music. Different strokes and all that.


Van Halen or Van Hagar?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 19, 2022)

Ive always liked their instrumentals but their singer gets on my nerves. I cant stand to listen to em


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]7J5SrhjNQ5g[/MEDIA] Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...


Ask 100 strangers and you will 100 different answers


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Van Halen or Van Hagar?


Either. It’s all about Eddie. ❤️


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Ask 100 strangers and you will 100 different answers


No. Ask 100 strangers, and half will say The Beatles; 25%  will say The Stones; 5% will say The Who; 5% will say Elvis; 5% will say (like my mom) Frank; 5% will say Led Zeppelin and the remaining 5% will say AM Top 40 radio!


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> No. Ask 100 strangers, and half will say The Beatles; 25%  will say The Stones; 5% will say The Who; 5% will say Elvis; 5% will say (like my mom) Frank; 5% will say Led Zeppelin and the remaining 5% will say AM Top 40 radio!


You forgot Rush. Rush fans are hardcore!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Either. It’s all about Eddie. ❤️


Yeah, he was really good!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You forgot Rush. Rush fans are hardcore!


Oh, fuck Rush! I fuckin' hate that band! As well as Kiss  and Queen!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If there is, I haven't seen it.
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]7J5SrhjNQ5g[/MEDIA] Shot Down in Flames - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...


There are a lot of AC/DC cover bands.....that in itself is proof of how great they are.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> There are a lot of AC/DC cover bands.....that in itself is proof of how great they are.


Shot down in flames, is my favorite ACDC song!


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> There are a lot of AC/DC cover bands.....that in itself is proof of how great they are.


Bonfirevt is the best one tho.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2022)

AC/DC was a phenom of the times.
Not particularly inventive, most of their songs used the same chords and blues beat. Over and over and over.
I always liked this description of AC/CD - "they successfully made the same album 15 times"
Another one - they took the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" approach to making music.
  Who doesn't like some of their songs? But I never owned one of their albums... the same reason why if someone has a Tootsie Roll I will eat it... but I have never bought a bag.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 20, 2022)

Not a fan of the screechy lead vocalist genre.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes.
Every band that Mike Portnoy is in.


----------

